# So You Have A Â£100k



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

By some stroke of luck you come into a bit of cash. I have set the limit at a Â£100K so none of these useless exotics you can only use on a Sunday. It must be a genuine Grand Tourer that you can have a run out down the Costa's for a weekend.

It should be an Aston but to common :lol:

My choice would be one of these, the Mazer GT, I think the new ones look superb.

B.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Agreed.

Seen three or four recently shmoozing around central London, mostly in silver.

Look great and sound great.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A glorious car indeed, but I think I'd choose this one myself.










The Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry I'd take the cash, pay of some of my mortgage and buy a couple of watches


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

It would have to be one of these










a fire engine, always wanted a fire engine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Noble M15

You don't see many of them around, and they certainly get the :thumbup: from the Boyz on Top Gear.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> A glorious car indeed, but I think I'd choose this one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car and I thought about it but two problems, I don't see much room for the golf clubs and it is Â£110,000


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > A glorious car indeed, but I think I'd choose this one myself.
> ...


I'd keep a set at my villa.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit of an odd choice but in full spec and de-limited one of these would do a job. A proper autobahn barnstormer and you wouldn't need to leave the clubs at the villa  .


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of an odd choice but in full spec and de-limited one of these would do a job. A proper autobahn barnstormer and you wouldn't need to leave the clubs at the villa  .


Superb cars. A chap I know has one of these as a runaround. :blink:










TBH I think I'd have an Audi over BMW.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

> TBH I think I'd have an Audi over BMW.


9 1/2 times out of ten I would agree with you but I wouldn't mind a run out in one of these. I had the good fortune to see the BMW Art car collection in the metal last year. But I suspect if you could prise it out of BMW's hands it would cost you a whole lot more than a hundred grand.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now that's a collection I would like to see.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Now that's a collection I would like to see.


If they pass by a museum near you they are worth a look, we saw them when we were in Sydney last year although Big M was less than impressed to go the other end of the earth and end up going to have a look at a few "old cars" it was worth the scowls :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There was more than just the cars, each one had a big screen TV showing video footage of the cars being painted by the various artists and a lot of old racing films of the cars in action, one of the better days out I have had in the last few years  and on the same day there was an Italian car show on in the exibition centre "M" was not best pleased, she just couldn't understand why I was getting all excited over a old Lambo

:lol:










B.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Have always liked these myself.  If only


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelh said:


> Have always liked these myself.  If only


 I'll have the Aston Please


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a collection I would like to see.
> ...


The M1 is Stunning, but for me the only "Batmobile" is one in the Martini racing colours.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Loads of cars I'd buy with Â£100k, before I bought a GT (997 GT3 RS for a start), but if it had to be a proper GT, then I guess a Bentley Continental GT Speed (used to get nearer the budget) would be my choice single car choice.

Alternatively a Ferrari 550 & an Audi RS6 (for when you had more to transport) could be had for Â£100k


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

id buy a well sorted audi a5 to me the best looking car on the road at the moment -and still have plenty of money left to spend on petrol to run the [email protected]

cheers

jason.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Found this on Ebay coming in at just under budget, who can afford to loose that sort of money in such a short space of time. A big classic front engine, 4ish seat GT

Ferrari 612 Scaglietti F1A - Â£99,995


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

mmmmmm


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

MODS...can you please eject mrteatime from this forum,

he has seriously damaged my eyes with his last post!!!!

sam


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>


 :lol:

You'll be left with Â£99,999


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sssammm said:


> MODS...can you please eject mrteatime from this forum,
> 
> he has seriously damaged my eyes with his last post!!!!
> 
> sam


ok.......i should have poted the 2.3 ghia, and not the 1.6 :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Love the louvre cover on the rear window, had one on my crapi once h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Love the louvre cover on the rear window, had one on my crapi once h34r:


capri....now theres a car that is as cool as........i always wanted one.....was it bodie or doyle who had one???


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


>


Sod the louvre on the rear window, where's Nina? :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Love the louvre cover on the rear window, had one on my crapi once h34r:
> ...


Bodie, Doyle was the one with the dodgy perm and the Ford Escort


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Doyle with a bit of Ford Escort RS2000 going on in the background










Buy the Capri and the Escort and you will be left with about Â£99,950 :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Sorry I'd take the cash, pay of some of my mortgage and buy a couple of watches


Same here, there`d be a nice bit over after paying off the mortgage to put allow me to retire next year & I might treat the Matiz to a new stereo & have the stone chips properly touched up


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nina's in a council flat in billericay with 6 kids by 5 different fathers, the CSA are still trying to find Dickie - he hit her with his rhythm stick and did a runner when he got Nina up the duff.

The word is that Dickies doing very well.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Â£99,998. It is the Ghia model. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


i did once own a red 1.6l in 1987 when i was 15....i paid 50 quid for it and did it up :lol: it was on an 'R' plate and immaculate. Me and my BIL put ghia wheels, the black rear grate on the window, and back to black on the vinyl roof :lol: , we even managed to er....come by some 'ghia' badges for it :lol: sold it for Â£150 :lol:

i then got a 'w' plate 2.0 ghia.....so we went to town on that one.....grate on the rear window....and......an aerial that went from the front wing to the rear wing :lol: it had real wood dash as well :lol: it wentnt down hill from there....blacked out rear windows







(with bubbles of course) and............foam spoiler :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I bet you had the furry dice and the nodding dog as well. :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I am fortunate enough be old enough to only have owned Mark 2 Cortina's before moving on to Capri's and Escorts although one of the ex "M's" had a Mark 4 2ltr Ghia Auto.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


They never really look the part unless they've also got Carlos Fandango wheels :lol:

For those of you too young to know what Carlos Fandango's are


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

catflem said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I remember those. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


 Unfortunately so do I










How did we get from an Â£85K Mazer to Carlos Fandango :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > catflem said:
> ...


I blame the person who posted the pic of the Cortina. h34r: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


 :lol: you can take the boy out of essex, but not the essex out of the boy :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Feck the Cortina Crusader :tongue2: or what ever it was.

It would have to be a 12 Ton Brabus Mog fit for the Sultan of Dubai fit for me! :lol:

The Unimog generates an output of 205 kW/ 280 hp from an engine displacement of 6.4 l, developing a torque of 1100 Nm. A high final-drive ratio enables speeds of over 120 km/h to be achieved. With a gross vehicle weight of 11.99 tonnes, the Mercedes-Benz Unimog Black Edition has a payload of around 4.3 t and is fitted with tyres in size 455/70 R24.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Feck the Cortina Crusader :tongue2: or what ever it was.
> 
> It would have to be a 12 Ton Brabus Mog fit for the Sultan of Dubai fit for me! :lol:
> 
> The Unimog generates an output of 205 kW/ 280 hp from an engine displacement of 6.4 l, developing a torque of 1100 Nm. A high final-drive ratio enables speeds of over 120 km/h to be achieved. With a gross vehicle weight of 11.99 tonnes, the Mercedes-Benz Unimog Black Edition has a payload of around 4.3 t and is fitted with tyres in size 455/70 R24.


what a lovely looking vehicle that is....... :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well it can crush Beetles lots of! h34r:


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

OK, maybe I am getting a bit old before my time, but here you go.

I'd get one of these, a Toyota Aurion V6. 3.6 litre with a nicely supercharged engine. I'd then get the engine and brakes tweaked, so it'll be quick enough to put the local boy racers in their place. A very comfortable car, at least as well built as any European vehicle.










I know you said Â£100k, but it would leave me with at least $120k, which I would then spend on a trip to the IS so I could collect a B&M in person from some chap who isn't sure if he wants to sell his.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

catflem said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


This is one of my fave posts of all time Catflem... Good old Mr Dury RIP.

Anyway... that Cortina looks to me that it might actually be here in Aus looking at the houses... no one has a veradah like that in the UK, surely... that means it could well be the 4.0 liter V8 version... scary. Back in the 80's, I taught a mates (not much) yonger sister to drive in an R plate 1.6L and later a W plate 2.0GL and have to say two things... scary in the wet when you forget there is a roundabout just off the A55 and you were going too fast for the conditions... and my they do have a roomy back seat


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm, Â£100k is Au$200 these days... and luxury cars are about 130-150% of the prices in the UK/Eu cos of taxes and shipping etc... so what would I buy.... hmmm....

If I was happy to waste the cash Id actually buy a Maser Shamal... Ive always wanted one... Its a stupid car and no real use but I like em.... and to go with that Id need something more sensible so, either an Evo X (sensible) or a Boxster (less sensible) for 'everday use' as the Mrs can drive it etc. The Boxster is a cop out to me, its souless, slow and has poor brakes and handling imho... but then all the times Ive driven one I was comparing it to a tuned scooby (with all the brake/suspension/wheel/engine etc mods) and a an Elise S2 135...

But to be honest the roads are awful here and the drivers are just unbelievably bad, so think Id actually probbaly just get a Z4M Coupe to shoot about in, or spend it on Taxis... LOL Im sure Neal will concur, Sydney is great, but awful to drive in LOL


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

JonW said:


> Hmm, Â£100k is Au$200 these days... and luxury cars are about 130-150% of the prices in the UK/Eu cos of taxes and shipping etc... so what would I buy.... hmmm....
> 
> If I was happy to waste the cash Id actually buy a Maser Shamal... Ive always wanted one... Its a stupid car and no real use but I like em.... and to go with that Id need something more sensible so, either an Evo X (sensible) or a Boxster (less sensible) for 'everday use' as the Mrs can drive it etc. The Boxster is a cop out to me, its souless, slow and has poor brakes and handling imho... but then all the times Ive driven one I was comparing it to a tuned scooby (with all the brake/suspension/wheel/engine etc mods) and a an Elise S2 135...
> 
> But to be honest the roads are awful here and the drivers are just unbelievably bad, so think Id actually probbaly just get a Z4M Coupe to shoot about in, or spend it on Taxis... LOL Im sure Neal will concur, Sydney is great, but awful to drive in LOL


Jon,

Z4M is a brilliant car but watch out for the stiff suspension.....bit much on a long haul... :blink:

Now for me, there is only one GT (biased because I have one..lol) BMW M5










Audi - you can keep it. Brilliant car when new, but ask yourself this...have you seen one in decent nick that's more than 5 years old? Oh, and not a drivers car (except RX8 - that thing is fantastic to drive but sadly I'm not a fashon designer called Shandy)

Merc Black - Pumped (or is that pimped :lol: ) up AMG :tongue2: . Bonkers rocket!

My recommendation - get a good second hand M5 (drive one before you dismiss it...), they're cheap at the moment because of their biggest weakness - supercar thurst. Oh and please don't get a Mazza (I love them, I really do) but every time I've been down the track there is one on fire or had some part blow up.

Regards

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> Hmm, Â£100k is Au$200 these days... and luxury cars are about 130-150% of the prices in the UK/Eu cos of taxes and shipping etc... so what would I buy.... hmmm....
> 
> If I was happy to waste the cash Id actually buy a Maser Shamal... Ive always wanted one... Its a stupid car and no real use but I like em.... and to go with that Id need something more sensible so, either an Evo X (sensible) or a Boxster (less sensible) for 'everday use' as the Mrs can drive it etc. The Boxster is a cop out to me, its souless, slow and has poor brakes and handling imho... but then all the times Ive driven one I was comparing it to a tuned scooby (with all the brake/suspension/wheel/engine etc mods) and a an Elise S2 135...
> 
> But to be honest the roads are awful here and the drivers are just unbelievably bad, so think Id actually probbaly just get a Z4M Coupe to shoot about in, or spend it on Taxis... LOL Im sure Neal will concur, Sydney is great, but awful to drive in LOL


Had few scary and expensive taxi rides in Sydney last year, Nice place a bit like Newcastle except the bridge is bigger :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not a big fan of the new BMW's but the M5 I could live with

M5 at the dragstrip


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Or maybe one of these - could you get a blacke one ??


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Well for me i'd have to have a bike so a Ducati Desmosedici RR would fit the bill...










And with the remaining Â£60k i think i'd have a nicely specced BMW e92 M3...










Yes that'd do ^_^


----------



## Balth (Jul 3, 2008)

First I'd buy:










Then, I'd buy her a big brother:










The remaining Â£60k or so would probably have to go into maintenance.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

having seen the last two top gears it's got to be the Nissan GT-R


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> having seen the last two top gears it's got to be the Nissan GT-R


i too was watching top gear last night thinking id buy that with 100k what a car.also how stunningly stunning was clarksons merc -i dont think 100k will be enough to buy that.

jason.


----------

